# Ladies zum biken  gesucht - D - ME - W -SG



## mm131 (2. August 2013)

Hallo,
wer kennt in der Umgebung schöne Strecken und würde mit mir fahren ( können auch anspruchsvoller sein) ? Alleine fahren ist.... :-(
Gruß


----------



## mm131 (3. August 2013)

Halloooooo????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (3. August 2013)

Bitte etwas Geduld.
 Es ist WE, Ferien- & Urlaubszeit.

gechilltes biken wuppertal/solingen/köln


----------



## atipr (14. August 2013)

Ich hätte schon mal Lust, nur leider in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen extrem wenig Zeit.


----------



## Irini (23. August 2013)

Hi...bin neu hier Forum, aber schon das 3. Jahr auf dem Bike unterwegs...wohne in Köln und suche deshalb Damen für Ausfahren in und um Köln, gerne auch ins Bergische Land und nach Bonn runter. Lange Touren mache ich meist am Wochenende und habe eine durchschnittliche Ausdauer. Fahre gerne Waldautobahnen, aber genauso auch Trails.


----------



## TheSixty (24. August 2013)

Hey 
Ich komme auch aus Köln,bin aber hauptsächlich auf dem DH Bike unterwegs.
Mein Remedy sehnt sich aber auch nach Bewegung im Gelände. Würde mich evtl. auch mal einer Tour anschließen. Bin sonst mit meinem Pferd auch viel in der Ville unterwegs und habe da auch immer Radfahrerbegleitung dabei. Wer Lust hat mich dabei zu begleiten, gerne melden. Bin natürlich hauptsächlich im Trab und Galopp unterwegs, das passt vom Tempo einigermaßen zum Mountainbiketempo


----------



## Littlefoot82 (28. August 2013)

Dann meld ich mich hier auch einfach mal. Wir fahren viel im Solinger Wald, aber auch Wuppertal und ab und zu im Bikepark Winterberg/Willingen. Allerding bin ich zur Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt, da ich mir bei meinem letzten Willingen Ausflug die Milz zermatscht habe. Aber ich würde mich sehr über Kontakte  und gemeinsame Touren freuen.


----------



## mm131 (16. Oktober 2013)

HALLOOO...gibt es keine Mädels mehr?????


----------



## mm131 (12. August 2014)

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## MissSimplon (12. August 2014)

Hallöchen 
Bin Mädchen und meistens in Wuppertal BB unterwegs


----------



## mm131 (14. August 2014)

...wann hast du Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ette1984 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es noch aktive Mädels hier im Raum Wuppertal? Und dazu noch jemand dabei der eine schnell lernende und sportliche Anfängerin mitnehmen würde?  Würde mich sehr freuen! Liebe Grüße Esther


----------

